# Replacing dishwasher basket



## shaking (8 May 2008)

The cutlery basket in our dishwasher has worn away it's got a few holes in it and the cutlery is falling through. It's an integrated machine with no brand name on it any idea where I could source one?


----------



## z105 (8 May 2008)

You might get one here ?  www.ebay.ie


----------



## Crunchie (8 May 2008)

Power City or any dishwasher spares shop. If you're in Dublin the one in North Frederick Street has them.


----------



## ClubMan (8 May 2008)

Give www.mastercare.ie a shout - they may be able to supply the spare part or advise. I found them very helpful in the past on both counts.


----------



## msmyth (9 May 2008)

Or you could do what my mother did, go to your local recycling centre and take one out of a fridge that's being dumped. I know outside Power city in Finglas for example there's usually a mountain of fridges waiting to be recycled.


----------



## Diziet (9 May 2008)

msmyth said:


> Or you could do what my mother did, go to your local recycling centre and take one out of a fridge that's being dumped. I know outside Power city in Finglas for example there's usually a mountain of fridges waiting to be recycled.



Or out of a dishwasher even - it would probably fit better


----------



## shaking (9 May 2008)

Great thanks for the replies I'll try powercity and if they dont have I'll call mastercare.

mssmyth don't think I'd find a dishwasher basket in a fridge


----------



## bananas (9 May 2008)

There's a little kiosk in Stillorgan Shopping centre that sells electrical spare parts.  I got a dishwasher cutlery basket there about a year ago.


----------



## John Rambo (9 May 2008)

Perhaps a silly question but are they different sizes? I've one of those narrower ones for less place sittings than a family sized one and the cutlery basket has a hole in it.


----------



## msmyth (9 May 2008)

shaking said:


> Great thanks for the replies I'll try powercity and if they dont have I'll call mastercare.
> 
> mssmyth don't think I'd find a dishwasher basket in a fridge



sorry, meant to obviously say dishwasher not fridge


----------



## Ciaraella (13 May 2008)

Powercity on the greenhills road in Tallaght definitely have them, they are a rectangular shape and mine cost me 8 euro


----------



## oopsbuddy (13 May 2008)

My dishwasher repair man once gave me a valuable piece of advice, that you should always put the cutlery in these baskets SLOWLY, rather than do what most people do and drop them in from a height! The basket does become weaker over time, and dropping things in to them simply breaks the mesh at the bottom. A simple point really!


----------

